

Twitter Tweets Some Big Q1 Stats; 155 Million Tweets A Day Now - bigstorm
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/06/twitter-q1-stats/

======
aheilbut
I love twitter, but I wonder how many of these 155 million tweets/day are
spam?

~~~
bigstorm
probably. But 155 m tweets/day is huge. I guess it's no more the birds
carrying the blue whale. they have certainly improved their architecture, if
not perfected it.

~~~
AdamTReineke
I did see the Fail Whale once or twice last week and my client (TweetDeck)
occasionally hits API errors, so it isn't perfected quite yet. But handling
1800 tweets a second and pushing them to real-time streams is no small task.

~~~
moe
_handling 1800 tweets a second [...] is no small task_

It's funny how people consistently overestimate that. Actually, yes, it _is_ a
fairly trivial task and there's no justification for failwhaling over it when
you have money to buy competent developers.

Many companies process orders of magnitudes more than that, under much harder
constraints and much more complex requirements (think financial industry and
telecoms).

~~~
wooster
It's funny how people who haven't built similar systems underestimate how
difficult it is, Mr/Mrs Anonymous Internet Tough Person.

Phone companies and financial institutions don't typically have messages which
affect millions of accounts, for a start.

~~~
moe
Actually I have built similar systems, on a smaller scale.

 _Phone companies and financial institutions don't typically have messages
which affect millions of accounts, for a start._

You're saying that as if it was a relevant metric. It's not. What matters is
the number of concurrently _online_ subscribers and the aggregate throughput.
Twitter doesn't go and append to 1mio inboxes when akutcher sends a tweet.

------
kristiandupont
Well, this metric doesn't say anything about profit or profitability, even
indirectly. It also doesn't say anything about number of users or active users
as I expect a large portion of these new tweets to be made by bots.

It does tell me that Twitter has the infrastructure to handle the server load
which I guess is somewhat interesting, but not much..

------
suking
That's great and all - when are they going to do contextual ads... I'd love to
try it out.

